# growl and then attack



## Evelyn (Mar 5, 2011)

My male neutered vizsla, Chili is one years old now and recently he started to growl at my husband and if my husband doesn't back off he lashes out. His growl doesn't show any teeth nor our his lips curled. He could be lying down with his head down and just give out a deep low growl. The other night he broke skin on my husband's face..and the attack was one second. He has never growled at me. He is normally a well exercised obedient dog. Gets along with everyone and all dogs. This normally happens when he is on his bed and my husband approaches but it has also happened when Chili was in a sit position and my husband was petting him. Normally I spend the most time with Chili. I walk him, I feed him, I do all training with him. For anyone out there with some advice would be great. Is this a dominance problem? or a trust issue? How do I help my husband work on his relationship with Chili? As well, if this happens again, is there a proper way to stop him from growling/attacking? Like saying "NO" when he starts growling or should my husband just ignore and walk away? I just don't want to do anything that will further promote this behavior. It saddens me that this has happened.......I want to fix it ASAP so please help! Thanks in advance


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Evelyn, I'm sorry to hear y'all are having a difficult time with Chili. I wanted to say, IMO, I would NEVER ignore this behavior from Chili. If your husband walks away from a bite to the face or growl, it reinforces whatever is going on in Chili's head. I will refrain from telling you what I would do, because I'm not sure it's the most appropriate for a V. I will say that growling, biting, or other displays of possessiveness are not allowed-ever. I react in the moment, right or wrong, but my dog will know instantly that BS will never be tolerated. Seek professional help if you are uncomfortable. It's important to understand why Chili is reacting to your husband the way he is, but you need a plan of action regardless. A dog who will bite the man of the house (although I suspect Chili thinks he is) is unpredictable and dangerous. Until you can find some help or find time to analyze what's going on, I might be inclined to buy a muzzle and have your husband start taking over many of the primary Chili duties ie: feeding, moving freely in, out, & around the home (including on or around Chili's bed) FIRST. Chili gets affection after your husband, is never allowed to stand/sit in between you two; in addition, I would also look at any many behaviors you may have that reinforce the issue. Do you baby Chili or react in a manner that says "don't get mad at him" type thing? IDK, but I do wish you all the best. You have some work ahead. Be strong, and I'm sure others will be along to give you some good advice. Good Luck


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Have to agree with kellygh on this. However you decide to do it, you simply have to make it clear to Chili that that kind of behavior is unacceptable and will not be tolerated. Period. What you describe goes way beyond "puppy nipping". The deep, low growl gives it away. His intentions are not playful, You must communicate to Chili that this is not allowed, ever. If you fail to do this, you are putting Chili's life at risk, because he could eventually end up in a shelter due to "behavior issues", unadoptable, and then put to sleep. This is very important. 

Good luck!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> "...And at the end of a day’s hunt it was expected to be a family member, living in the house, often sleeping with the children.* An important part of the historical development of this breed over the years was the culling (killing) of any Vizsla that showed any aggressive tendency to children.*"


 Versatile Vizsla article.

http://www.trader.co.nz/versatiledogs/breeds/vizsla.htm

Is this a breeding issue or a developmental issue with your dog? I believe you should have the dog evaluated. Maybe call the breeder to get some guidance. Hobby breeders need to know if there is aggression in the litters they produce (if that is the root of the issue).

At 1 year old, Chili can be turned around, but your window is closing quickly. Vizsla Rescue Haven takes in "biters" and some have to be put down because the window had closed.

I'd wish you good luck, but it will take good hard work, more than luck, to turn Chili around. Hope for your family you can do it.

RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

If he doesn't bite anyone else and no previous history he may be protecting his and your territory. It is your job to stop this behavior, your poor husband is only a victim. 
I feel for him. Looks like he's not too involved with the dog every day. Usually, strong male dogs are closer to guys. In my family it is my job to take care of Sam since he can overpower any female in the family. However, we made sure everyone gets involved in petting, touching (his feet, putting hand in Sam's mouth - very, very important for a hunting dog to accept fingers in the mouth without any fuss) and of course most importantly walking and training the dog. 

If there are no other underlying medical conditions a professional trainer may have specific advice.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I would recommend professional advice. It will be so worth it for you. There are two credentials you should look for when dealing with a high stakes problem like aggressive behavior: DACVB (diplomate of the american college of veterinary behavior) or CAAB (certified applied animal behaviorist). Anyone can call themselves a "trainer," and many trainers are great for everyday problems, but their background and experience is variable (hit or miss). With aggression, you want someone with advanced education in animal behavior.

http://www.animalbehavior.org/ABSAppliedBehavior/caab-directory

http://www.dacvb.org/resources/find/

If one of these isn't near you, contact the closest one and ask for a referral. If the professional you consult is not also a veterinarian (DACVB are veterinarians), then you should also check w/ your vet to be sure there is no medical issue.


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

agree with sarahaf and kellygh. You dont have to get those big plastic muzzles, you can get the new type that are synthetic, unless he's super stong. Then like posts said, you gotta get hubby super involved and unfortunately recreate these situations over and over so your husband can start being involved in the correction process. 

Has your busband ever just outright challenged chilli in those scenarios, just stepped forward and said "HEY" or no? I'm not saying this is the way to handle this but how'd it get so far with no correct...

Good luck and sorry for situation...


----------



## Evelyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you all for the great advice.....I got Chili from a very reputable breeder in Australia so I don't really think it's a breeding problem. From thinking over everything and coming up with different reasons why Chili would do that I realized some things. I think Chili doesn't see my husband as a pack leader and perhaps even not in his pack. My husband leaves early in the morning before Chili is let out of his crate and as well my husband also sleeps very early. So that leaves a window of about two-three hours that my husband is home and awake Within that two-three hours, my husband will pet Chili a bit but the interaction i in my opinion is quite minimal. Another thing i realized is that each incident of signs of aggression happened when Chili just came back from a long walk and was sleeping/tired. If it happens again I told my husband to correct the behavior with a firm "NO"....that usually stops unwanted behavior. The reason why it triggered an actual attack the last time was because my husband continued to pet him even while Chili was growling because he was unsure if it was an aggressive growl or some "dog purr". I have informed him that dogs don't purr!!!!* I'm also wondering if i see Chili exhibiting this unwanted behavior towards my husband again, should I step in to correct or just let my husband correct him? * I will do my best to fix him myself but will get a professional if needed...Thanks again everyone


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Evelyn said:


> *I have informed him that dogs don't purr!!!!** I'm also wondering if i see Chili exhibiting this unwanted behavior towards my husband again, should I step in to correct or just let my husband correct him? * I will do my best to fix him myself but will get a professional if needed...Thanks again everyone


Actually, believe it or not our guy does a growl that we consider a purr. When we scratch his neck he raises his head up and looks to the ceiling and lets out this growl/groan noise. Oh and also when we scratch him behind his ears.

If and when your husband feels an attack is coming on have him get prepared to put Chilli on his side. He may have to get a little rough with him, he should be able to overpower him. Chilli needs to learn that your husband also needs respect. But yes, he should try and be around Chilli a little more. Take him for walks, play with him etc. Have your husband do some training with him. 
I'm not too sure there is anything wrong with your dog other than he is just trying to boss your husband around. 
Kian does this once in a while with us if he doesn't get his way. I will actually egg him on and he and I have had ROO-ING matches. I ALWAYS WIN. I get him to the point that he comes back to me and will then burry his head in my lap as to ask for forgiveness..... it's pretty funny actually. 

Good luck.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

[size=14pt]The History and Misconceptions of Dominance Theory​"To be *"alpha," * control the resources. I don't mean hokey stuff like not allowing dogs on beds or preceding them through doorways. I mean making resources contingent on behavior. Does the dog want to be fed. Great -- ask him to sit first. Does the dog want to go outside? Sit first. Dog want to greet people? Sit first. Want to play a game? Sit first. Or whatever. If you are proactive enough to control the things your dogs want, *you* are alpha by definition.

Train your dog. This is the dog-human equivalent of the "revoking of puppy license" phase in dog development. Children, women, elderly people, handicapped people -- all are capable of training a dog. Very few people are capable of physical domination.

Reward deferential behavior, rather than pushy behavior. I have two dogs. If one pushes in front of the other, the other gets the attention, the food, whatever the first dog wanted. The first dog to sit gets treated. Pulling on lead goes nowhere. Doors don't open until dogs are seated and I say they may go out. Reward pushy, and you get pushy.

Your job is to be a leader, not a boss, not a dictator. Leadership is a huge responsibility. Your job is to provide for all of your dog's needs... food, water, vet care, social needs, security, etc. If you fail to provide what your dog needs, your dog will try to satisfy those needs on his own."

*Your husband is not the alpha of the pack or like Crazy Kian said, maybe not even from your pack.*

Rest of article:

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/12/history-and-misconceptions-of-dominance.html


----------



## ann gerrard (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi, my male V. (when 2yrs old) - never showed any aggression, then one day, when I went to retrieve something from him, he growl aggressively - I immediately, made it known in no uncertain terms * that this attitude will not be tolerated. He immediately realised that he had done wrong and I have not had a single problem since. 
( * I basically, sharply got hold of his collar and in a very stern voice told him off).
I think if you back off in anyway, the dog will think he is in charge, the scolding has GOT to be immediate. Hope this makes sense.
Ann Gerrard


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, I think just the fact that Chili broke skin on your husband's face is of critical importance. I think your husband needs to do the correcting, in a swift and unambiguous way, so that Chill has no doubt that this won't be allowed. As Ann said, the correction must be immediate. Bear in mind that somehow Chili must learn that this behavior won't be tolerated with regard to ANY human being. Chili needs to have clear leadership, for sure. But he also has to know that biting people is unacceptable under any circumstances. You still have time.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I would seriously caution the husband from making any sudden corrections. The dog has long Canine teeth, while the husband is toothless compared to Chili.
At the very least the dog should wear a soft muzzle before any corrections are attempted by the husband - who might as well be a stranger to Chili.

And yes, Evelyn you can step in and sharply correct but if you don't know or have not done it before be prepared the dog may lash out at you too. I would muzzle dog first, though. 

Consulting a professional could prove quite useful because it could save the dog's life and the husband's skin. 

Our neighbor's friend had 2 Doberman dogs and one day they got jealous of his new girlfriend and while watching TV suddenly both dogs tried to tear the girlfriend to pieces and just for interfering the owner was intimidated as well. As a result, the dogs were put down the following week. Girlfriend 1 Doberman 0. :'(


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

If you plan on a do it yourself advice (edit--whoops, I meant a do it yourself approach, not advice!), I'll share the approach we were advised by the behavioral vet we are working with. It's called desensitization and counterconditioning, and it works for all types of aggression as well as fears (any kind of behavior that involves emotional arousal). http://www.aspcabehavior.org/articles/14/Desensitization-and-Counterconditioning.aspx

This is an example video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI13v9JgJu0


----------

